# black plastics



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

looking for a black plastic restorer/sealer for my exterior trim. i need something that dries completely with no residue as i often walk close to panel


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carpro perl is one of many that will tick that box.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Carpro perl is one of many that will tick that box.


I have yet to try this product, so we will see.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Another good product is Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plasticare


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Gtechniq C4 or Concept Vista for me Carpro Dlux is ok but C4 correctly applied, over a scrupulously clean surface can be invisible.
Vista is cheaper but once mastered can give excellent results.
Gyeon Trim also gets some praise as does Solution Finish.
Perl is good but can be a little short lived though it does look right.
In general over application of C4 and the others, is, I find, to be avoided. I imagine I have only 30 drops to complete the job so every drop has to cover as much area as possible. Then very lightly finish, if necessary, with a clean microfiber until the finish is even.
Keep dry for as long as practically possible after application.
Some bits of old faded trim to practice on and allow to cure can be useful to get your eye in. With paint it is usually possible to repolish but trim dressings can be difficult to remove so it is worth taking some time to be confident about applying product you choose.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

camerashy said:


> Another good product is Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plasticare


I'd agree totally, a very nice product like the rest of the range.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Why has nobody mentioned Solution Finish?


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Solution Finish followed by CarPro DLux looks great.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've recently used Auto Allure's trim dressing and this seems to be holding up well - no residue from it. 

Also used AG (new version) trim dressing and this works well and no residue...


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I’m a huge fan of C4 myself.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Sonax trim gel.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another one for solution finish but if there new plastics that haven’t faded yet then Adams VTR or ODK Attire.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for Perl. I use 1:3 on exterior plastics.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Imprezaworks said:


> Sonax trim gel.


Is that the Xtreme one? Must say I was rather underwhelmed by it even though I wanted to love it, any application tips? Ive been using a foam applicator pad.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Can check in work on Saturday. Think I just used a cloth or similar. Lasts ok and you don’t need much so the tube will last ages. 

I’ve had soluti finish before and found it ok.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> Solution Finish followed by CarPro DLux looks great.


perfect combo


----------



## ross_cj250 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've just used Solution Finish for the first time yesterday on the faded scuttle panel trim on my Audi TT...it was looking very grey and blotchy before, now looks good as new. Time will tell how long it lasts, but very pleased with how easy it was to apply and the initial appearance.

Regards
Ross


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> Solution Finish followed by CarPro DLux looks great.





DLGWRX02 said:


> perfect combo


does dlux bond on top of solution finish? any special prep needed after applying solution finish and before dlux?


----------



## g4ryp (Apr 3, 2017)

ive used carbon collective trim that did a nice job and lasted a lot longer than a silicone based dressing and looked natural


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

in the end I used gyeon trim, it went on fantastic and dried beautifully black. excellent stuff, thank you all


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

DLux bonds directly to Solution Finish without any additional prep needed. I normally give Solution Finish an hour or so to bond and dry before applying DLux.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

ross_cj250 said:


> I've just used Solution Finish for the first time yesterday on the faded scuttle panel trim on my Audi TT...it was looking very grey and blotchy before, now looks good as new. Time will tell how long it lasts, but very pleased with how easy it was to apply and the initial appearance.
> 
> Regards
> Ross


Hi Ross,

Got the same issue with the same car. assuming you still have the car, do you remember how long it lasted?

Cheers


----------

